# Will salicylic acid rough up non-acne-prone skin?



## Kragey (Jan 13, 2010)

I know this sounds like a silly question, but I've never really used products with more than a little salicylic acid in them because I'm not acne prone. I do get the occasional zit from time to time, but that's life, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 However, my mom bought me a cream cleanser for "normal to oily skin" (I have combination skin) as a stocking stuffer for Christmas, most likely because I only buy my cleanser (Clean & Clear Daily Pore Cleanser) once a year, so she doesn't see it often. The cream cleanser contains way more salicylic acid.

I don't want this cream cleanser to go to waste, but I also don't want to use it if it'll do more harm than good to my skin! Any thoughts?

EDIT: For the record, the one she bought me is the Clean & Clear Deep Action Pore Cleanser, the sensitive skin formula. Also, I am REALLY funny about what goes on my face in general, and I'm going to a conference this June, so I'm especially picky about how my skin looks for the next 6 months.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 13, 2010)

salicylic acid will slough off the outer layer of your skin so even if you have non acne prone skin, it'll work well as a chemical exfoliant as opposed to using physical scrubs (apricot seeds, etc.). I actually find exfoliating with salicylic acid to be more uniformed and less harsh.

downside would be that it can make your skin pretty dry so it's important to use a good moisturizer afterwards. If you already have dry skin, best to use it sparingly.

If you're really not willing to use the cleanser on your face, why not use it on your body instead? I have a friend who loves using facial cleanser as body wash because it's less drying.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 13, 2010)

Salicylic Acid is quite drying, I would try not to use it more than a couple of times a week if you aren't acne prone, and make sure that you moisturize well!


----------



## Kragey (Jan 13, 2010)

These are all good ideas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I may just give this to my friend who has really oily skin...I just don't want to not use it; it was a gift from my mother and I'd feel terrible! LOL.


----------



## User38 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have used Salicylic acid for 20+ years.  My skin was never oily just slightly oily in the T zone but I did (past tense) get a few whiteheads and had large visible pores.  After my use of the salicylic acid and much exfoliation my skin has maintained a great texture, poreless and zit free.  The slight shine has not dissapeared entirely (I do get some shine late in the afternoons).  I do not attribute this to my having gotten older -- this started happening within months of using the salicylic.  I would never ever give up this treatment as it has been a face saver.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Salicylic acid is definitely not drying and would be very helpfull to your skin, even if it's not acne prone. In my opinion the reason most peaople think it's drying is because in most Salicylic acid products there is also alcohol, which definitely is very drying.

But in a cleanser it won't do you much good. It needs to stay on the skin in a cream, gel or lotion in order to exfoliate. So it's pretty much wasted in a cleanser like other chemical exfoliants.


----------



## kiss (Jan 16, 2010)

Everyones skin reacts differently so there's no knowing until you test it out yourself. Personally, Clean & Clear cleansers breaks me out.


----------

